# Need help with rooting .621



## Dorsch (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello everyone,
today I decided that I want to root my DX. I had 2.3.4 .621 installed and followed this guide to get it rooted. I did everything according to the instructions. However, I'm stuck at step 6a and 6b. I downloaded the stock rooted .621 from here but haven't been able to install it. My questions are:

1. Can someone instruct me on how to install the stock rooted .621
2. Do I have to install the stock rooted .621 if I want to install a custom ROM later?
3. If the stock rooted .621 is not required to install custom ROMs, and if I already applied the 604 SBF as per instructions, can I just go ahead and install a new custom ROM?
4. Which ROMs do you recommend? I'm new to this so I would like to try a ROM that has a really cool theme.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dorsch said:


> Hello everyone,
> today I decided that I want to root my DX. I had 2.3.4 .621 installed and followed this guide to get it rooted. I did everything according to the instructions. However, I'm stuck at step 6a and 6b. I downloaded the stock rooted .621 from here but haven't been able to install it. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Can someone instruct me on how to install the stock rooted .621
> ...


http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

bottom one download and check md5 burn to a cd/dvd boot into and follow directions.


----------



## Dorsch (Jun 22, 2012)

See... that's the very step that I already completed.... please read the whole post. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dorsch said:


> uhm.. what's that gonna do? I already have instructions. They're just not very clear.


I don't wont to sound like an ass, but do you know how to boot into a cd?


----------



## Dorsch (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes I do. Why?


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dorsch said:


> Yes I do. Why?


ok all you have to do is put your phone in bootloader and hook it to you computer and boot into that cd that you put that soft wear on and run the first one let in do it's thing once that's done let your phone reboot and run option one again witch will root the phone.


----------



## Dorsch (Jun 22, 2012)

As mentioned in my opening post I already did all of that. Damn no-one feels like addressing the actual issue... Never mind man, thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dorsch said:


> As mentioned in my opening post I already did all of that. Damn no-one feels like addressing the actual issue... Never mind man, thanks for your help anyway.


lol I'm sorry I miss read it you can flash any 2nd init ROM's and ICS, I use x13thanglax AOKP here's the link

http://rootzwiki.com...615-unofficial/


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

You don't have to install the rooted ..621. You are ready to install Clockwork Recovery and flash away.

As far as ROM's I use Pooka's CM7 for Gingerbread and AOKP for ICS.

Sent from my AOKP'd DROID X


----------



## Dorsch (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. So there is no need to go from 604 to .621 stock rooted? Why is that even an option? If you wanna install custom ROMs, you do have to go from unrooted 621 to 604 (milestone) correct? There is no way around that is there?


----------



## Dorsch (Jun 22, 2012)

btw I have a new problem now. My phone is stuck in boot loop and the battery is too low to enter bootloader. It won't charge when I plug it in. Is there a fix?


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

Can you get in stock recovery to wipe data?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dorsch (Jun 22, 2012)

Is that the same thing as Home + Power button?


----------



## Dorsch (Jun 22, 2012)

if so then no


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dorsch said:


> if so then no


Yes it is. You can try to get in clockwork recovery by pulling out the battery and keep it out then plug your phone into your wallcharger. You may get the moto logo then wait about 15 seconds and it might get in clockwork recovery. If you get a big (?) mark instead if the moto logo pop the battery back in and that may also get you in clockwork. It's worked for me before and saved me from having to sbf. You can restore a backup then if hopefully you made one or install a rom again. If it doesnt work for you then you'll have to sbf but you'll obviously need to get your battery charged first or get another battery. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, to go from .621 to a custom ROM you have to go the Milestone .604 route. It's the only way to gain root on .621.

Flashing the rooted .621 is an option for those that want to root but maintain a stock experience.

Sent from my AOKP'd DROID X


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24976-guide-stock-unrooted-621-or-bricked-to-full-rooted-621-with-proper-kernel/

You can try my step by step guide to get rooted 621 with correct kernel.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dorsch said:


> Thanks for all the responses. So there is no need to go from 604 to .621 stock rooted? Why is that even an option? If you wanna install custom ROMs, you do have to go from unrooted 621 to 604 (milestone) correct? There is no way around that is there?


Yes there is no way around the .604 hack. You have to go to .604 to root.

Flashing the .621 pre-rooted ROM has some advantages. Some people like stock-rooted. Being as its an AIO as well it gets rid of the rest of the Milestone X stuff (kernel, recoveries, etc.) however, if you are like me and don't like stock, you can just get the kernel/recoveries/etc. in a seperate flashable .zip and just use that instead, then flash another ROM.


----------

